# How to steal History and Land using the Bible.



## Onijunbei (Apr 26, 2021)

How to steal History and Land using the Bible.

Or how to ruffle a few religious feathers.

This is far from complete.

*Introduction*

I will do my best to prove that the Bible is not History, but a series of writings centered on Mysticism. I am not here to change anyone's views or Religion, I am just presenting information.


The Bible is not a History lesson. There are only a few passages that reflect on certain Kings, and those mostly center on Persia.  I will give a nod to Assyria.  But for reasons I will delve into, I can not take seriously any ruler of so called Judea, or Israel.  Because of this same information, my trust in Archaeology is extremely thin.

“Ezra was living in Babylon when in the seventh year of Artaxerxes I, king of Persia (c. 457 BCE), the king sent him to Jerusalem to teach the laws of God to any who did not know them.

Ezra translates back from the verb Azar meaning to help, or to support.  He then helps and supports the people by passing along spiritual teachings.  This makes me very suspicious.  For that, I am on the fence as to whether he is a historical figure.

The only known Historical people that I could find in the Bible are mainly rulers of Persia (Iran).  We have Cyrus, Darius, Artaxerxes, and Xerxes.  And the Bible uses them as a means of transmittal of mystical information (the Laws of God). Lets look at their belief systems...

Iranian (Persian) Religions {from Wikipedia}


The beliefs, activities, and cultural events of the ancient Iranians in ancient Iran are complex matters. The ancient Iranians made references to a combination of several Aryans and non-Aryan tribes. Aryans, or ancient Iranians, worshiped natural elements such as the sun, sunlight and thunder, but they eventually shifted their attention mostly to a single god, whilst acknowledging others. The Iranian ancient prophet, Zoroaster, reformed Iranian religious beliefs to a form of Henotheism. The Gathas, hymns of Zoroaster's Avesta, brought monotheistic ideas to Persia, while through the Yashts and Yasna, mentions are made to Polytheism and earlier creeds. The Vedas and the Avesta have both served researchers as important resources in discovering early Aryan beliefs and ideas.

The Testaments are going to come down from Persia.  Influenced by Zoroastrianism, the Hindu Vedas,   and the Essenes, the Bible will mix many Mystical teachings including Buddhism, plus old Greek Philosophy and Mythology.

Their is a definitive influence on the Bible from the East.

In the Hindu Vedas, the Bhagavad Gita, the tyrant Kamsa learns of the birth of the one who would destroy him, Krishna, from the astrologers. He has the children of the couple that would birth him killed, but their eight child survives, Krishna, and eventually will grow up to destroy Kamsa.

In the book of Mathew, King Herod, upon learning from the wise men, that their would be a birth of Christos who would dethrone him as king, orders the execution of all the male children under the age of two. Most scholars agree that the story is a myth.  What they fail to agree on is that the whole Bible is, indeed, a myth.

In the Epic of Gilgamesh, in the tablet of The Flood, he builds a vessel to prepare for the coming waters.  In Genesis, Noah will do the same.

The Enuma Elish, the Babylonian Creation Myth, has long been considered by scholars to be primary source material for the Book of Genesis.  And where was Babylon, oh ya, in Iran.

Christ is a “savior” figure based on Ahura Mazda of Zoroaster's teachings, Mithra, and of course, Hinduism.

The Bible builds upon stories that were already around, and creates new ones.  It borrows from the East.  Symbolically, and Mystically, moving towards the Right, or the East is moving towards God and Spiritual Enlightenment.

The Bible is all about the Mind.  It is a book of Meditation and Psychology.  It is written using Cosmology, Symbolism, Numerology, Parables, Metaphors, Similes, and Allegories.

Through the Ages, different Cultures and groups of people have “written” themselves into the Bible, a set of books that have nothing to do with History.  I will do my best to prove that the Bible is not History.

*Part One  What is God?*

In order for me to prove that the Bible is not a History book, I have to prove what the Bible is actually talking about. (Spoiler alert).  Do not read any further if easily offended.

*Romans    8:7*    Because    the carnal mind is enmity against God: for it is not subject to the    law of God, neither indeed can be.  

enmity=hostile

Why does the Bible mention the Carnal Mind? And why is “it” not subject to the law of God? Isn't God the Creator? Of everything? How come the “laws” do not apply to it?


Elohim is the first reference of God in the very first passage of the Bible. It is a plural word.  Stemming from Eloah, the singular, which stems from El. Meaning divine, divine being, gods, goddesses, judges, great, mighty, lords, rulers.


El is the spirit of God.  Or God working, or working through.  Such as Anani el, Ezeki el, Dani el, Micha el, Araki el, Arai el, Ari el, Azra el, Gabri el, Isra el, Rapha el....


Gen 3:22  And the Lord God said, Behold, the man is become as one of us, to know good and evil...


Gen 1:27  And God (Elohim) created Man in his own image, in the image of God created he him; male and female created he them.


In the first book, we have the Gods creating other Gods. There are two forms, male and female.  The Gods create both, in their image. The Gods must have both images...therefore we have confirmation that the “God” being spoken of is not singular.

In the second book, Exodus, we have the First Commandment of God, “ I Am the Lord, Thy God, and ye shall have no other gods before Me.”

In 3:14, And God said unto Moses, I am that I am: and he said, Thus shalt thou say unto the children of Israel, I AM hath sent me unto you.

In other words, when the Israelites ask Moses “who is doing all this”, Moses replies “I am”.  If I ask the question, “who is the Lord, thy God”, the answer is I am.


Who is God?  I AM.  I.  The names of God are I, and Me.  This will also be displayed in the Egyptian Book of the Dead.  Another mystical writing along the lines of the Vedas, the Koran, the Kabbalah, and the Bible.


In Psalms 82:6, I have said, Ye are Gods...


In Isaiah 41:23, ...that we may know that Ye are Gods


Jesus will confirm this in the New Testament.


John 10:34, Jesus answered them, is it not written in your law, I said, Ye are Gods.


This is further confirmed in,


Luke 12:14, And he said unto him, Man, who made me a judge or divider over you?



Clearly the Bible is stating that Man is God.  And Jesus tells us that he is not God.  God is the Judge, and Jesus is not the Judge.



*Part Two, God is the Mind.*


Isaiah 45:7, “I form the light, and create darkness: I make peace, and create evil: I the Lord do all these things”


Amos 3:6,  Shall a trumpet be blown in the city, and the people not be afraid? shall there be evil in a city, and the LORD hath not done it?


Lamentations 3:38,  Out of the mouth of the most High proceedeth not evil and good?



So here we have God as the creator of all Good and Evil.


2 Samuel 24:1,  And again the anger of the LORD was kindled against Israel, and he moved David against them to say, Go, number Israel and Judah.


1 Chronicles 21:1,  And Satan stood up against Israel, and provoked David to number Israel.



Both God and Satan number Israel.  Why?  Cause they are the same entity.


It is Man that is the cause of all the good and evil in the world.  It is not some existential or exterior entity that is the cause for all we see and for all we do.


Jesus will tell us that the kingdom of God is “within you”.  Where is God?  Within You.


The two commandments of Jesus;

Love God with all your might.  Love thy neighbor as thyself.

So as we can see, there are 2 subjects here; God and neighbor.  The “self” is God.

God lives in the “temple”.  The “temple” the “Mind”.  Right between the temples of your head, your face. Yes, that's why they were named temples.


In Mathew 23:13, Jesus calls the Pharisees hypocrites.  “Woe unto you”.

But woe unto you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! for ye shut up the kingdom of heaven against men: for ye neither go in yourselves, neither suffer ye them that are entering to go in.


So, here is acknowledgment that the Kingdom of Heaven is not something that is entered upon death.  It is something striven for while alive. The Pharisees do not “suffer”, they don't teach or show people how to enter the Kingdom of Heaven.


*Part 3, Jesus is Buddhist*

The “Kingdom of Heaven” is that place which Jesus says to enter.

The light of the body is the eye: if therefore thine eye be single, thy whole body shall be full of light.

There is no mention of the two physical eyes throughout the Gospels.  It talks about the single eye, or the mind's eye.

Jesus is constantly talking about the Kingdom of Heaven.  Which is “within you”.  Lay up treasures in Heaven, not on Earth.

Jesus also says to take no thoughts...for one's life, clothing, what to eat, etc.

So, we are to practice the “single” eye, and have no thoughts.  This describes Buddhist Meditation.


Who is Jesus?  He is the exemplary figure that has obtained Spiritual Enlightenment, or Nirvana.  He goes around telling people how to do that.  He represents Cosmic Love.  He has become One with the Holy Father.

The Holy Father is the “Mind”.


The Kingdom of God is “within you”.

The Pharisees are mad at Jesus because he doesn't teach “their” traditions and traditional ways.  He is not teaching the “Religion” of the Scribes and Pharisees.  They want him dead.  They question what he is teaching.  His teachings are not familiar to the Scribes. Because Jesus is teaching what we would consider Buddhist meditation and not the Religion of the land.


*Part 4, The Characters of the Bible*

In Galatians 4:24 , the apostle Paul tells us that the story of the birth of the two sons of Abraham is an allegory.

An allegory *: *the expression by means of symbolic fictional figures and actions of truths or generalizations about human existence.

One being born free from the free woman and one being born of bondage from the bond woman. The two sons of Abraham are symbols.  They are fictional figures.  All their offspring will also be fictional figures.  If we translate back the characters in the Bible we get ideas and concepts.


Some examples:


Abraham,     to be strong or firm


Noah,            rest


Solomon,      peaceful


David,          loving


Moses,          to extract from water, hidden, covered,loan


Esau,            to do or make, covered with hair, red


Joseph,         to add or increase


Adam,          mankind or common man


Samson,        sun man


Enoch,        to inaugurate or train





All 12 tribes of Israel will have the same, such as:





Benjamin,        son of the right hand  


Dan,            to judge or govern  


Issachar,        man of hire      


Judah,            to praise    -    Leo the Lion, aka The Lion of Judah


Levi,            to join or connect


Zebulun,        to exalt or honor





The characters all translate back to ideas and concepts.  Ideas and Concepts are from the Mind.


In the Old Testament, in Exodus, we have Pharaoh


In the New Testament, in Mathew, we have Caesar


Which Pharaoh? Which Caesar?  No historical Pharaoh or Caesar is mentioned. Why? Because its not a History Book.

No Ikhnaton, Ramses, Cleopatra, Tutankhamen, Thutmose, no historical pharaoh is mentioned.

No Julius, Octavius, Nero, Augustus, Flavius, no historical Caesar is mentioned.


Which is extremely strange.  Why?  Because when we get past the book of Exodus, there will be mentioned Persian kings.  And Assyrian kings. By name.


The Pharaoh is a metaphor, a symbol, which represents the Ego.  No Caesar is mentioned by name.  Just a character to help along the teachings of Christ.

All the Characters in the Bible represent “US” at different times and stages in our Lives, our Emotional Capacity, and our Spiritual Development.

These are merely Characters that tell a story.  These characters are not historical.  They never existed in history.  There was never a Moses or Abraham or 12 tribes of Israel.  They are merely there to tell the story of our “Mind”.

Even though I brought up the Book of Ezra, we don't have Israelites in captivity.  The Israelites never existed.  They represent “Us” at different stages of our spiritual development.  The 12 tribes are patterned after the 12 signs of the Zodiac.  The 10 tribes don't get lost, or scattered.  That is a metaphor for 10 of the 12 signs already passing, with the other two Constellations, or tribes, fighting it out as the signs in the sky “transition”.

The 12 Disciples of Christ also never existed in History.  These are once again allegories and metaphors for the Zodiac, and are there to help the story of Amen Ra, the Sun/Son God, do his metaphorical Resurrection by passing through the Southern Crux, or Cross.


*Part 5 , the Elements of classic Greek and Persia.*


Earth, Water, Air, Fire, Holy Spirit or renewed Mind.


The Earth is the starting point.  It represents not having any Spiritual teaching or knowledge.  It is where the Carnal Mind is...our base desires and passions.  Being controlled by our emotions and desires is enmity against God.  God is the “still” mind, or spiritual mind.  That point where the separation from earthly desires occurs and we are filled with the Cosmic Love.


Water is submitting the Mind to the Mystical Truth.  This is Baptism with Water.  It is not physical.  It is Spiritual.  It is where one acquires Spiritual Understanding.  The Flood accounts in all the Mystical writings is not an actual physical flood.  It is “flooding” the mind with Spiritual, Mystical Knowledge.  It is Cleansing the Mind getting ready for Rebirth, or Renewed Mind.

Air. The thoughts of God.  Vital Breath and Faith. The place to receive Light Energy.  Clouds are unseen spirits, the “el” the “ang els” that helps one to reach renewed mind.

Fire. That point where the Holy Spirit fills the mind.  The loss of control over the mind from the desires and emotions. The filling up of Love and Awakening.

From Buildingbeautifulsouls.com  ,“Heraclitus, a Greek Philosopher..Fire is connected with our souls.  The eternal soul's quest is eventually to become pure fire,which we might consider “enlightenment” by modern standards. Buddha said, “Just as a candle cannot burn without fire, men cannot live without a spiritual life.”

Renewed Mind.  Nirvana.  Rebirth. Absolute control over emotions, thoughts, and desires.  Peacefulness and Understanding.


John the Baptist baptized with Water.  But Jesus wants to baptize with Fire.  He wants to fill people up with the Holy Spirit...with Enlightenment.

*Part 6 The use of Cosmology*

Genesis 1:14  And God said, Let there be lights in the firmament of the heaven to divide the day from the night; and let them be for signs, and for seasons, and for days, and years:

“..and let them be for signs...”


The golden calf that is worshiped by the Israelites represents Taurus. Taurus is one of the Earth signs.


The Israelites are still in the metaphorical Earth phase of Mystical , or Spiritual understanding.


The man with the pitcher of water in the Gospels represents Aquarius.


Jesus is the sacrificial lamb, or Ram, or Aries.  The age of Aquarius follows the age of Aries.


The sign of Aries is Fire.  Jesus wants to baptize with Fire.


Virgo is the Maiden or Virgin.


The Magi use the stars to foretell the birth of Christ.


Here is a decent chart:


*Number- Zodiac, Tribe, Apostle*
1) Pisces, Levi, Judas Iscariot
2) Aries, Zebulon, Peter
3) Taurus, Joseph, Simon
4) Gemini, Benjamin, James
5) Cancer, Issachar, Andrew
6) Leo, Judah, John
7) Virgo, Naphtali, Phiilip
8) Libra, Asher, Nathaniel
9) Scorpio, Dan, Thomas
10) Sagittarius, Gad, James
11) Capricorn, Simeon, Matthew
12) Aquarius, Reuben, Thaddeus


There is too much to write here, but basically the New Testament is the telling of Greek Astrology.


*Part 7, the Symbology of the Mind.*

Paul says, “do not be a minister of the letter, but of the spirit”. What is the Spiritual meaning behind the passages of the Bible?  He doesn't want you to take it literally, but what it says Spiritually.

Once again, the Bible is written “Mystically”, using Cosmology, Numerology, Symbolism, Parables, Allegories, Metaphors, and Similes.

Here are just a few examples of Symbology.

Horse ,           understanding, wisdom


Angels  ,      spiritual helpers


Sheep,          thoughts


Haran ,         mountain


Mountain ,       the higher mind, all mountains represent the mind


plains ,          confusion


Fathers, Husbands,     the Mind


Mothers ,Wives,    the emotions


boys, sons,        desires of the mind (wealth, power , control )


girls, daughters,    desires of the emotions


Giants,            magnification of the flesh instead of the spirit, powerful or notable people


Canaanites ,       dwellers of the lower mind


adding an H,        receiving of mystical or spiritual knowledge





*Part 8 Numerology*


1 God, Logos
2 Body and Soul
3 New Life, Resurrection, New Beginning
4 Four Fold Nature, Spiritual, Intellectual, Physical, Emotional
5 Mediation or Sacrifice
6 Doctrines, Laws, Religion, also Imperfection
7 Divine Intervention, Chakras, The Holy Number, Sabbath
8 Rupture , Separation
9 Consciousness
10 Completion
12 Perfection


44=4+4=8 = rupture or separation
144000=1+4+4=9 =Consciousness
6+6+6=18 (which is more than 12, so add it again) 1+8=9 =Consciousness
18 inches = a cubit 1+8=9 = Consciousness
John 21:11 ... It was full of large fish, 153 ...1+5+3= 9 =Consciousness
40 days, 40 nights, 40 years ....4= 4 fold nature. Spiritual, Intellectual, Physical, Emotional.
12 signs of the Zodiac, 12 Disciples, 12 Tribes. 66 Books in the Bible. 6+6=12


*Part 9, Control of the Mind, the Goal*


Many of the stories metaphorically tell of separating one's emotions from one's mind.  One cannot make decisions based on Emotions, for this will lead to irrationality. Emotional decisions can lead to much suffering and death.  If one is angry at someone, that can lead to the killing of the one that is angered at.  Jesus says to not have anger in one's heart.  According to the Bible the Carnal Mind makes up 10 percent, and the Spiritual Mind makes up 90 percent.  When tithing is seen in the passages, it is speaking of giving up that 10 percent (it is not speaking of Money or Mammon).  Emotions are perceived to gather in the Left, or West side.  In the Left side lies all the carnal emotions and desires.  All the pain, grief, anger, jealousy, and guilt lies in the Left side, the Carnal Mind.  All the desires for wealth, power, control lie on the Left side.  This is why it is enmity to God.  God is Divine Mind. God is the right side.  God is always found on the right side, to the East, or one sits on the right side of God.  God is love, God is forgiveness. God is not concerned with Earthly desires.  God is not of the Earth, or Carnal. God is “above” all the Earthly wants and desires.  God is “Spiritual Attainment”.  If one follows in the path of Jesus, one's sins will be Forgiven.  Because when one becomes like Jesus, to become One with God, the Holy Father...all the love pours in, and all the hatred and grief and guilt are gone. All the desires are gone. One is not suppose to be governed by Emotions.  The goal is to have control over one's desires and emotions.  In the Bible the Wife is ALWAYS subordinate to the Husband.  The wife metaphorically represents Emotions and the Husband metaphorically represents the Mind.  In other words, the Emotions should never have control over one's thoughts. This IS the main teaching of the Old Testament.  The New Testament brings in Buddhist Philosophy and Teachings to reach Nirvana...total separation of one's desires and emotions from one's thoughts.  Just look at old Buddhists who have reached Nirvana.  One can see and feel how peaceful they are.  How happy they are.  They are completely fulfilled.  They own......Nothing.  They have Nothing. They don't need anything, because they and the Holy Father......are ONE.  They have become One with God, the Mind.

*Part 10 Putting it all together*



Let us take just one story out of the many; the story of Lot and Sodom

If we take the story literally, then we have to believe that...


Abraham exists


Lot exists


Sodom exists


Lot's wife turned into a pillar of salt


An entire city was destroyed by some great epic god


Lot's daughters got him drunk and had sex with their dad


Lot offered his virgin daughters, instead of 2 complete strangers, to the mob so they could defile them


Couple of angels dropped by just for good measure and they have the power to blind.


Let us tell the story Symbolically:


Genesis


Lot set out towards the East-towards spiritual awakening, into the Jordan Valley.


when Abram was 90 years old and 9, he made a covenant with God. 99=18=1+8=9=Consciousness


Abram turns to Abraham, with an H, meaning receiving of spiritual knowledge.


Sarai turns to Sarah. With an H.


Sarah will bear a child at 90 years old.  9=Consciousness


Sarah=mother of nations


Isaac-to laugh or make fun, receiver of the covenant


and there came two angels to Sodom.  2=body and soul


angels-spiritual helpers


Lot is a husband.  Husband = the mind


Sodom represents the Carnal mind or base desires.


The people of Sodom want Lot to hand them the Angels, the men that entered his home.  But Lot offers his two virgin daughters. Daughters equals desires of the emotions.


The angels tell Lot to warn his family to leave the city. So Lot grabs his wife and 2 daughters.


Wives equal Emotions, his wife gets turned into a pillar of salt.  His emotions are spiritually destroyed.


Out of Heaven, God destroys Sodom, the Carnal Mind.


God destroys the cities of the plain.  The Plains represent Confusion.


Daughters represent desires.  Desires are always around.  One can succumb to desire when in a weakened state.  Lot's daughters get him drunk, and then have sex with him.  Lot is metaphorically taken over by desire.



The story is a metaphor describing the separation of desires and emotions from the mind to achieve a higher spirituality.


Some more tidbits...


Exodus tries to get the reader to understand, and deal with emotions....fear, guilt.


Egypt represents the Lower Mind


Pharaoh represents Ego.


Red is symbolic for Emotions.  Moses parts the red sea.  He parts the two minds.  Left and Right.  separates the Emotions from the Mind.


Passover. Moving Left to Right.


*Final*


The Bible is not a History Book.  It is a Mystical Book, written in the traditions of the Mystics.  Even though I did not make note of it, The Bible is anti Religious.  It does not represent any Religion.  It deals with the Mind.  Over the centuries, certain groups will be written into the Bible.  And there are groups of people that believe they are descended from the 12 Tribes of Israel.  These Characters, are just that....Characters,  no different than Luke Skywalker, Darth Vader, and Yoda telling the story of a galaxy far far away.  The Characters in the Bible are not Historical...They never existed. Most of the places and tribes of people that the Bible talks about never existed.  Many historians will attempt to use the Bible to date historical events, events that never happened, in places that never existed.  Christ is an exemplary figure.  One that relies on Cosmology, old Greek philosophy, and good ole' Mysticism.  Even today, certain people argue over the color of skin, or the race of the Characters in the Bible.  This is nonsense.

Most scholars and archaeologists cant figure out where Mt. Sinai originally was.  Or where Bethlehem (house of bread) was located. King Solomon had 700 wives and 300 concubines.  Jonah spent 3 days in the belly of a sea monster(whale).  Snakes talk.  Donkeys talk.

They take the Bible literally.  As long as people are unable to decipher the mental and spiritual meanings behind the Mystical writings of our ancestors, there will always be confusion. And War. And Suffering. And Gods giving away their power to others.


Special thanks to


Sandra Day


Clint Richardson


Bill Donahue


sacred-texts.com


abarim-publications.com


buildingbeautifulsouls.com


biblehub.com


and many others....


and of course


everyone at StolenHistory.org who in a sense, made me seek spiritual knowledge. To understand our history.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-07-04 13:01:16Reaction Score: 2


Or vice-versa. The wide or narrow path. Articles like these always make me believe the Bible even more. It’s not that things  are necessarily inaccurate, just turned around and shows the Bible is an amazing book.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-07-04 16:37:34Reaction Score: 2


If someone comes along and reads a book, any book, and then decides that it's meaning is either good or bad, is that not the opinion of that person, based upon his own personality? The problem with the Bible, historically speaking, is that while most of its events did indeed take place, they did not take place in the timeline in which the commentators and the religious leaders have decided to place them. The ridiculous notion of the age of man and the earth for example - is that based upon the text or upon some idiot Archbishop who decided to add up years from the text, when the text itself does not tell you to do that. Can critics, even well meaning ones, cause the reality to become distorted? Sure, and they have.

When they assembled the books of the Bible, was there a diagram included, a table of contents to guide which went first, in chronological order? No. So that also is a human made decision, and one which errs.

The story of Joseph, in Egypt, is identical, and I mean nearly factor for factor, with the story of Isbhi-Erra, the usurper who brought down the kingdom of Ur and led to the fall of one of the worlds greatest empires - Sumeria.

It involves the same people, since Ishbi-Erra and Joseph and Abraham etc were all originally Amorites, and it is placed some 400-500 years out of time, but otherwise it represents the collective memory of an important historical period, captured as a sort of moral lesson to the Hebrews of the future, and it can be shown to be factual.

I'm fairly sure that you would find the same results with the Exodus - less people, different time-frame, perhaps even a different country, but nevertheless something that they thought was important to record.

Do you read the bible for history? You can, but shouldn't you be reading it for moral suggestions or religious ideas instead?

The problem as I see it, is not with the historians and archaeologists who pull their hair out over the Bible tales, but it resides with those humans who we allow to explain the Bible stories to us. We should not do that, and we should not rely on what they tell us. Read it. Understand it. Seek meaning and value on your own, or throw it away. It's really your choice.

But enough of the arguments, bickering and wars over a text that was not designed for those results.

The same is true of those ignorant Christians who attack each other - claiming the other group are heretics for no believing the "true" way. Nonsense. Keep it to yourself, and enjoy it or not, the way you wish. Enough of the bickering between factions.

No, the bible is not a history book.  It is a book of the remembered history of the most important events that impacted on one group of people, who happened to conquer most of the Middle East during the Bronze Age period.  

The reason that they were able to remember and record these events, is because they were the scribes used by the Sumerians to translate the old tablets left behind by the original Sumerians who were defeated by the Akkadians.  So they were part of the group that brought about the Sumerian revival, and then they decided to take over the lands themselves.  The leaders of Sumeria in the time of Abraham were Amorites, as he was.  An Amorite general also defeated Assyria and became king, at this same time, and another was the ruler of most of Syria and Lebanon.  

Read about the scorched-earth policy and the ways in which the Assyrians killed everyone except the very young girls, and you will begin to understand who these people were, when you read the same thing in the bible for the Jericho and other cities that fell to the Hebrews.  In fact if you read the history of the Assyrian military leaders and then the Bible you would swear it was written by the same guy.  Because it was.
Same people, same events, recorded so that it fit in a later timeline, but based originally upon factual history. Not a very nice history, perhaps, but mostly truthful.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-07-04 19:03:59Reaction Score: 2


I love how Catholicism used to prohibit the general public reading it for themselves. It was up to them to interpret it for the masses.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HipophoralcuDate: 2020-07-04 19:10:23Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> I love how Catholicism used to prohibit the general public reading it for themselves. It was up to them to interpret it for the masses.


They hanged the guy who translated it first to english from latin or greek, didnt they. Funny indeed.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-07-04 20:24:20Reaction Score: 1




Hipophoralcu said:


> They hanged the guy who translated it first to english from latin or greek, didnt they. Funny indeed.


Tyndale was first strangled and then burned at the stake. Have to be sure, you know.
Did you know that he had the balls to suggest that the 10% tithe was voluntary or optional?


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-07-04 22:14:37Reaction Score: 3


I really enjoyed reading the OP. I have been studying mystical Kabbalah, Sufism and Taoism, bit by bit. To me, the OP confirms what I've strongly believed for a long time - all the great traditions (note that I intentionally do not refer to them as religions) share the same mystical core. Great traditions seem to be quite at odds with each other when we look at their outer, or exoteric, forms. If one digs more deeply, as _@Onijunbei_ masterfully demonstrates in the OP, we find within each of these great traditions an inner, or esoteric, stream of teachings given by their mystics, or true Masters, very much consistent with one another.

I was going to write that I hope that we can collectively, as humanity, transcend the exoteric, divisive, "religious" forms. Deep within my heart I do hope for that, as it would bring an end to all suffering. However, wouldn't that "kill" the journey, the seeking, the searching? "God" is also within the process.


----------

